# المساعده في مشكله ضعف المياه و تركيب موتور



## زكي بدر (22 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

كل عام و انتم بخير , عندي مشكله و كنت عايز حضراتكم تشاركوني في حلها , و هي اني اسكن بالطابق الرابع و المواسير قطرها نص بوصه , و طبعا المياه تصل ضعيفه و لا تفي بالأغراض المختلفه , قمنا بتركيب موتور مياه قدره 0.4 حصان ببالونه لكن صاحب البيت منع تركيبه اسفل عند عدادات المياه ’ فمنا بتركيبه داخل المنزل , الكلام ده من حوالي 10 سنين و كان اداؤه معقول . لكن في الوقت الحالي و نظرا للتوسعات العمرانيه بالمنطقه اصبح ضغط المياه اضعف من الأول و اصبحت قوه الموتور لا تكفي لتلبيه الاحتياجات المختلفه فمثلا عند استخدام الغساله الأوتوماتيك لا يستطيع من يأخذ ( شاور) مثلا ان يجد ضغط مياه كافي . بتعبير اكثر بساطه اصبح مقدار ما يضخه الموتور من مياه لا يلبي معدل سحب المياه في اوقات مختلفه . فكان الحل هو شراء موتور واحد حصان و تركيبه مع الموتور القديم علي التوالي .

فسؤالي هنا اني سمعت ان في مواتير ماصه كابسه و مواتير عاديه فكنت عايز اعرف الفرق علما بأن المياه تصل بدون موتور و لكن ضعيفه وهل قوهع واحد حصان كافيه ؟
كيف اقوم بتوصيل مضختين علي التوالي بشكل فني سليم و هل يجب وضع سكس بالف عند خط السحب و آخر عند الدفع ؟

ارجو من الساده مساعدتي نظرا لأهميه الأمر


----------



## willwill22000 (10 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## mr_shamekh (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفرعون الصغير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

